# natural way to drop PH?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

ive heard ad ding certain things to the tank, like driftwood or moss, will alter PH. does anyone know of anything i can add that will lower my PH. it's at about 8.5-9.5 it vaires depending ona few things. does anyone have any suggestions, that in their personaly experience adding a certain thing has dropped PH level. or anyone kknow of something else? i dont want to resolve this by adding chemicals.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

PEAT in the filter will work, a black water tonic works its not really a chemical but more a peat extract or some filters make special media to bring ph down, chemically i dont know? finally i believe Co2 pumps brings ph down.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Driftwood helped my ph stay lower.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2003)

8.5-9.5? Holy crap! That's the highest pH I've ever heard of.

I've never used one, but you may need some kind of Reverse Osmosis water filter to take some of the minerals out of your water.


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

yeah i heard about Reverse Osmosis, but i dont got the kind of money for that.

yeah it comes out at 9.5 from the tap, but i have it at 8.5 in the tank, and thats why doing major water changes can hurt my fish. so i have something right if its making it drop 1 point


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea man 8.5-9.5???? that is hella high.........yes driftwood lowers PH......my tank was at 7.8 lower it to 6.2 with two pieces of driftwood..........and it looks cool........no more chemicals for me if it changes again.....more diftwood


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

hmmm... maybe i should get more driftwood in my tank then...

what about plants?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2003)

EMJAY said:


> what about plants?


 Probably not, plants make O2 which doesn't decrease pH.

Once the tank is up and running for a while, the pH will go down by itself a bit from the nitrogenous waste produced by the fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In your case, I would try peat: wood will eventually stop leeching tanins, no longer affecting the pH. Also, you'd need quite a lot of it, and there's no way to predict how it will affect the pH.

With peat, you can dose at will, and will be able to control it much better.
If you decide to lower the pH, do it very gradually - too fast may threaten your fish's wellbeing.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

if you are intrested in bringing down the ph and softening the water up big time then you should import some Ketapang leaves from malaysia. These are what arowanna users prefer to for the water of their $$$$$$ fish. Brings out colors big time as well.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

Poseidon X said:


> if you are intrested in bringing down the ph and softening the water up big time then you should import some Ketapang leaves from malaysia. These are what arowanna users prefer to for the water of their $$$$$$ fish. Brings out colors big time as well.










damn never knew leaves can


----------

